# Who has been to all 3 key west locations?



## zcrider (Apr 29, 2012)

I need experienced folks to tell me which Hyatt Key West is best for our situation.  My soon to be 5 yo. has a terminal brain disorder.  He does not understand many rules.  This makes taking him to adult places like museums, or shopping way too difficult on mom and dad.  Restaurant dinning must be quick.  
   He functions most like a young toddler and is great when there is stuff for little kids, and plenty of space to roam around outside.  From what I can tell so far Hyatt Beach house has a play ground and also a private beach area with nice BBQ's all around it where we could cook out meals while he played with sand toys.  What about the other Hyatt's in Key West do they have anything like that?   We want a relaxing trip, but it can't be boring for a kid.  Are there any critters that roam the property at any of them that like to be fed?
  TIA for your help!


----------



## Neesie (May 3, 2012)

I haven't stayed at any timeshare on Key West so I probably should not be answering your post.  It's just that last line about fedding critters reminded me of a key you will pass through on your way to Key West (if you drive).

Big Pine is home to the Key Deer, smallest deer in the United States.  I am pasting a link to a B & B that has a fantastic photo gallery.  I've never been there but would like to go someday.  

I'm sorry to hear about your child's illness.  I hope you have a wonderful vacation.   

http://www.deerrunfloridabb.com/


----------



## dbmarch (May 3, 2012)

I haven't been there but looks like they don't want you to bring kids!


_Can I bring my children?

No. Deer Run is an adult oriented bed and breakfast; all persons must be 18 years of age or over. _
http://www.deerrunfloridabb.com/faq.htm


----------



## Sullco2 (May 3, 2012)

*Beach House is the right choice*

Windward Pointe has a large sand area--but technically it's a volleyball court.  The grassy grounds there are pretty and have some raccoons in residence plus the usual big lizards.

However, the Beach House is more tranquil with a zero edge pool and large sandy area that seems more like an actual beach.  It also has a dock into the bay. With no public restaurant, it feels more private. There is a small tiki bar for cold drinks if you don't self-cater all the time.  

The Sunset Harbor property isn't good for kids at all, in my opinion.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 3, 2012)

Agreed.  I've stayed at Sunset Harbor (very few kids there) and Windward Point.  Windward is walking distance from the airport and you have to cross a busy street to get to the beach, but the units are beautiful.  Didn't stay at Beach House but stayed at the Marriott next door.  It has a small, quiet beach
and a nice pool.  That would be my choice with kids.


----------



## MaryH (May 4, 2012)

Beach House is probably the best with kids.


----------



## Bella O (May 9, 2012)

I have stayed at all three resorts. Sunset Harbor is my favorite, but really an adult place.  There is not much for a small child but the adult pool.  Windward Point has beautiful rooms, but again, not the best choice for kids, if you ask me.  When we went with the kids we went to the Beach  House.  The screened lanais are nice, and they have the zero entry pool and a little sandy area.  I think it is the most private, and relaxing of the three.  It is not in the most convienient spot in relation to Old Town, but definately the best for kids.


----------

